# "This is Kent Brockman with U.S. Special Forces in Zabul...." **



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2009)

** - Have to credit Danger Room with the Kent Brockman reference.

Team America or Commandos in Afghanistan? We Report, You Decide

Link FOX News story here at YouTube.







Good video, but how much of the story (that can't be told publicly, but explains why these stops are happening) is NOT being told?


----------

